# new twisp cue flavours



## Ruwaid (17/7/18)

Hi there team
Is there a reason the newer flavour pods are not listed on your site?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (18/7/18)

Ruwaid said:


> Hi there team
> Is there a reason the newer flavour pods are not listed on your site?


My guess would be that they have a supply problem. The Blueberry and the Nut Brittle proved more popular than they thought. If you're interested, the Springs Mall kiosk had all of the flavors available yesterday

Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Ruwaid (18/7/18)

@baksteen8168 thank you bud. Yeah probably that cos personally, since Nut brittle and Blueberry, I don't even look at buying the other 3 original flavours. I saw that places like clicks and dischem (some of them at least) now have the cue pod holders with a space for the newest Vanilla (or Vanilla swirl) flavour but the holder is empty and not stocked as yet.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## HPBotha (19/7/18)

I am following up for you, there are more flavours coming to the Cue but let me check with the girls.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Ruwaid (19/7/18)

HPBotha said:


> I am following up for you, there are more flavours coming to the Cue but let me check with the girls.


----------



## baksteen8168 (19/7/18)

Ruwaid said:


> @baksteen8168 thank you bud. Yeah probably that cos personally, since Nut brittle and Blueberry, I don't even look at buying the other 3 original flavours. I saw that places like clicks and dischem (some of them at least) now have the cue pod holders with a space for the newest Vanilla (or Vanilla swirl) flavour but the holder is empty and not stocked as yet.


I have 3 of the vanilla pods. (4th and 5th are empty now  ) Love the vanilla. 

Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Twisp (20/7/18)

Ruwaid said:


> Hi there team
> Is there a reason the newer flavour pods are not listed on your site?


Hi Ruwaid, there is unfortunately a technical issue on our website. You can however let me know which area you're in and we'll let you know where you can find stock.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Twisp (20/7/18)

Ruwaid said:


> Hi there team
> Is there a reason the newer flavour pods are not listed on your site?


So in case you are planning to shop for pods over the weekend you can visit Morningside. They have stock of Blueberry, Vanilla as well as Nut Brittle.  Hope this helps! If you get stuck over the weekend, please email our support team at support@twisp.co.za  Have an awesome weekend!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (30/7/18)

It's time to test the new Vanilla flavour! My Cue's keep being stolen by stinky mates! So had to go buy my sixth Cue!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## baksteen8168 (31/7/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> It's time to test the new Vanilla flavour! My Cue's keep being stolen by stinky mates! So had to go buy my sixth Cue!
> View attachment 140283
> View attachment 140284


Hey Mr Fisher

What's your verdict on the new flavour? Personally I love the Vanilla and the Blueberry. Like the Rebel pod too. Would love to find non twisp juice that's got exactly the same profile, but have so far only managed to get somewhat close to the Blueberry flavour.

I think we should classify cue's under lighters, as all of my smoking buddies also nip mine. (On my 5th device already, so I feel your pain) 

I have to applaud Twisp for this little device. I know there are others that function the same, but this little device seems to ease the smokers away from stinkies and introduce them to the Vaping world much better than anything else that's available at the moment

Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (31/7/18)

@baksteen8168 I really like the new Vanilla Flavour Pods... and the blueberry (which I don't normally like in a vape) is also nice!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (31/7/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> @baksteen8168 I really like the new Vanilla Flavour Pods... and the blueberry (which I don't normally like in a vape) is also nice!


The Nut Brittle is also quite good. Not something I'd ADV, but good nonetheless. 

Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Resistance (1/8/18)

@Ruwaid I was just about to ask the same question.went to clicks and got 1 pod...yes just one and there was also nothing but rebel and mint so I took the rebel.Also picked up the pure tobacco...speachless 9.5/10 almost like you are chewing the tobacco,this was the closest resemblance to a stink bomb

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## dsmerrills (31/1/19)

Guys I'm not sure this is the right section to post this but yesterday I bought a blueberry cue pod and its half way now and all of a sudden its tasting really really burnt!

Now I know we can take them back but the problem is I bought the blueberry cue pod from The Vape Industry so now do I take it back to them or to a Twisp Kiosk?

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Silver (31/1/19)

dsmerrills said:


> Guys I'm not sure this is the right section to post this but yesterday I bought a blueberry cue pod and its half way now and all of a sudden its tasting really really burnt!
> 
> Now I know we can take them back but the problem is I bought the blueberry cue pod from The Vape Industry so now do I take it back to them or to a Twisp Kiosk?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk



That's a good question @dsmerrills
I would say first ask The Vape Industry what their position is on it.
Then take it from there...

Will tag @Naeem_M here (from The Vape Industry) - hopefully he can advise you when he sees this.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Naeem_M (31/1/19)

dsmerrills said:


> Guys I'm not sure this is the right section to post this but yesterday I bought a blueberry cue pod and its half way now and all of a sudden its tasting really really burnt!
> 
> Now I know we can take them back but the problem is I bought the blueberry cue pod from The Vape Industry so now do I take it back to them or to a Twisp Kiosk?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk



Hiya! Please PM me your order number and email address. I’ll get in touch to see how we can resolve.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## dsmerrills (1/2/19)

Big thumbs up to Naeem from The Vape Industry! 

I went to see Naeem this morning and he replaced my burnt blueberry cue pod and gave me a fresh one.

Top man and thanks Naeem!

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 4


----------

